# Weekly 3x3 Competition



## ChaozCubing (Jun 14, 2015)

In this thread I'll post 12 scrambles every week, and you use them, then post your average here.
I won't make results, but you can compare your average with other people. I'll also put my average
for the scrambles next to the dates.

1: June 14-20 (My average: 24.24)


Spoiler



(1) U2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 L D2 L' D B L B' U' B R' D2 L F 
(2) U2 F2 R U2 L R B2 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 U' F' R' D' B' D' R 
(3) D R2 F2 B2 R' B L' D' L F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 B 
(4) L U2 R2 F2 L' F2 L U2 R' U' B' D F2 R F U' L2 B' 
(5) L' F L2 D2 B L2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 U' L B U R2 B U R2 
(6) F' L' U L2 B D R' U B F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 D' B2 
(7) L' D2 R L2 B R' B2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 R F2 R L B 
(8) F2 B2 D2 R L' B' L' U R2 L U2 F2 R U2 F2 R' D2 L' 
(9) B2 D2 L U2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 F2 D' L' U2 B U' R2 B D F' 
(10) U' R F' D B2 L' B' R U2 L U L2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D B2 R2 U' 
(11) F2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D R2 D L2 R' F' D B2 L' B' R2 D B' 
(12) R B2 R2 U R2 U B2 U' F2 U2 R2 L' U2 F' D F2 D B2 D' R


2: June 21-27 (My Average: 24.82)


Spoiler



(1) F2 D F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F L' F R' D' B' L2 R' F2 L' 
(2) B' R' U2 R' D2 L F B D' U2 R2 B' U2 F R2 F U2 F' B' 
(3) D2 R2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 R D2 U F L' B' R D' B' U2 B2 U' 
(4) F2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' R' D' L' B U' R' B2 R' B D2 L 
(5) U' F' L2 F' U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L' B' U L' R2 U2 F 
(6) U2 R2 U L2 U B2 D R2 D' R' U B' F U' R2 F2 D B' D2 
(7) R B2 R' D2 R D2 F2 D2 R' F2 L2 F L' U L R D' F2 D2 L F' 
(8) R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R' F' U F D' F R D2 F2 R D 
(9) F' L2 R2 B' D2 F D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L B L' R F2 L2 D2 F2 
(10) F' U2 L2 R2 B2 F R2 F' L2 D2 F' R F2 D L2 B U F' U2 R 
(11) F U2 R2 B D2 U2 B D2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 L' D F' U L F 
(12) D2 B' D2 R L2 F2 B R2 D' F2 B2 R' B2 R' L' U2 R F2 L' B2


3: June 28-July 4 (My average: 25.42)


Spoiler



(1) B' L2 F' D2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 U2 R B2 U F' R' D2 L U R U' 
(2) U B2 L2 U2 B' F' D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 L' U' R2 B R U F D' U' 
(3) B2 L' B2 F2 L D2 L' F2 L2 F2 R D' F2 L' D' L' D' B L2 B2 F 
(4) F2 L' U2 L2 F R B2 U R2 B2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 B L2 B' U' 
(5) D F U' B U2 R' L2 B R U' R2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L 
(6) D2 R' D2 L' B2 L B2 D2 R D2 R U B' R U2 L' B U2 F' U' L2 
(7) L U2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U F' U2 R2 F' D2 U' L' B2 
(8) R' U2 D' R U2 R' D2 R' U R2 D2 B' R2 F U2 B2 R2 F' U2 
(9) D' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 U B' D L' R F' L2 U2 F D R2 
(10) U' B' L2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F' U B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' D F 
(11) U2 F U2 L2 B U2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' L' B' L2 B2 D' F2 L D U' B2 
(12) U2 F D2 R2 B2 R' U R U2 F U2 F L2 U2 F U2 B' D2 L'


----------



## TheCubingTurtle (Jun 15, 2015)

June 15th (my average: 36.83)


----------



## pocpoc47 (Jun 15, 2015)

Round 1

Ao12: 22.46
Doing red cross to become color neutral
used to do yellow/white


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 19, 2015)

21.817, 24.951, 23.817, 23.067, 23.367, (33.001), 18.651, 22.867, (17.701), 17.951, 20.301, 20.234
=21.702
well...


----------



## Oatch (Jun 19, 2015)

Round 1
Average: *25.54*

24.06, 23.16, 27.34, 23.93, 21.98, (29.40), 26.07, (21.31), 29.31, 27.07, 24.60, 27.88
Bleh.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 21, 2015)

June 21st
(16.768), (27.534)
=20.782


----------



## pyr14 (Jun 23, 2015)

june 23 2015

18.61 15.61 22.69 16.02 19.38 17.55 21.28 18.94 20.13 17.97 18.13 21.87

ao12 = 18.99 (probs my pb a012)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 25, 2015)

june 24th
18.36, 16.85, 21.47, (16.58), 19.02, 16.93, 17.52, 17.77, 19.10, 16.70, (25.98), 21.04
ao12 *18.48* 

I messed up a Z-perm on the 11th solve, should have been better.


----------



## TheLegendisReal (Jun 27, 2015)

Ao12: 16.63
16.53, 16.86, 14.86, 17.76, 18.34, 19.31, 15.15, 15.78, (14.72), 15.89, (30.37), 15.78 
Lol cube popped on that 11th solve...


----------



## pyr14 (Jun 30, 2015)

June 30th

22.71, 23.84, DNF, 19.12, 24.08, 22.50, 14.53, 20.21, 17.38, 18.88, 20.60, 22.34

a012= 21.17


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 30, 2015)

June 28th
20, 21, 22, 20, 21, 19, (15), 19, 17, 21, (22), 16
=20.017


----------



## TheLegendisReal (Jul 6, 2015)

3x3
Ao12:16.33
1. 16.60 
2. 14.92 
3. 16.80 
4. 15.56 
5. 15.25 
6. 17.11 
7. (13.57) 
8. 15.23 
9. 16.78 
10. 17.06 
11. (24.42+) 
12. 18.02


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 6, 2015)

July 6th
ao12: *18.02*
17.62, (22.89), 15.56, 19.05, 19.87, 20.25, 16.70, 15.63, (14.91), 17.99, 16.79, 20.75


----------

